# 3D-Spiele



## Noahscript (15. Jan 2021)

Halli hallo,

ich interessiere mich eigentlich für Java im Allgemeinen. Aber da gibt es zwei Bereiche, die für mich besonders faszinierend sind: Spiele (Für Windows oder Android; aber eher für Computer) und Android Apps).

In der Zukunft, wenn ich genügend Kenntnis bzw. Wissen dafür habe, würde ich gerne ein 3D Spiel entwickeln. Ich weiß nur nicht in welche Richtung...

Deshalb will ich zwei Fragen stellen:

1) Vielleicht kennt ihr das Spiel GTA San Andreas.
Wenn eine Gruppe aus fünf Programmierern als Ziel dieses Spiel in Java programmieren wollen, was ist das Höchste, was sie in 5 Jahren erreichen können?

2) Was für Spiel war das erste, das ihr euren Freunden hättet vorstellen können?


System.out.print("Mit freundlichen Grüßen");


----------



## httpdigest (15. Jan 2021)

Spieleentwicklung schneidet sehr viele Bereiche:
- 3D Modellierung /3D Digital Content Creation
- (Character)-Animation
- Sound/Music Composing/Design
- 3D Rendering (Vulkan, Metal, Direct3D, OpenGL, ...)
- Physik (Fahrzeugphysik, Rag-Doll-Physik, Rigid-Body-Physik, Softbody-Physik, ...)
- Distribution der Anwendung (Paketierung und Vermarktung)
- Networking/Multiplayer
- ... und vieles mehr, was ich nicht aufgelistet habe...

Vieles davon nehmen einem existierende Werkzeuge wie Unreal oder Unity Engine ab.
Wenn es dir darum geht, wirklich ein Spiel zu entwickeln (und nicht etwa mit Renderingtechniken herumzuspielen), dann lerne dich in eine existierende Game Engine ein.


----------



## Noahscript (15. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Vieles davon nehmen einem existierende Werkzeuge wie Unreal oder Unity Engine ab.
> Wenn es dir darum geht, wirklich ein Spiel zu entwickeln (und nicht etwa mit Renderingtechniken herumzuspielen), dann lerne dich in eine existierende Game Engine ein.


Vielen Dank! Du hast mir eine Orientierung mitgeteilt!! Das war für mich schon eine große Hilfe.


----------



## kneitzel (15. Jan 2021)

Und schau Dich um, was du an freien Ressourcen bekommen kannst oder zumindest preiswert....

Ansonsten hast du einfach zu viel um die Ohren wie Textures erstellen, 3D Modelle erzeugen, Modelle animieren, Sounds, Musik, ....

Und Java ist da auch eher nicht die Sprache der Wahl. Aber wenn man sich die verbreiteten Engines ansieht, dann bekommst Du das auch mit ...


----------



## httpdigest (15. Jan 2021)

Ja. Aber vielleicht geht dein Interesse ja auch in eine spezialisierte Richtung. Am Ende meines Wirtschaftsinformatik Bachelor Studiums habe ich mal freiwillig ein Semester an einer Computergrafik-Veranstaltung/Übung teilgenommen und das hat mich hooked! Nach dem Abschluss des WInf-Bachelors hatte ich dann meine Richtung auf Medieninformatik geändert und den Master darin gemacht. Habe es nicht bereut. Auch wenn ich beruflich den Schritt Richtung Computergrafik/Spiele nicht eingegangen bin, ist Computergrafik bis heute noch ein leidenschaftliches Hobby von mir.
Also, es kann sehr wohl sein, dass du einfach in einem der sehr vielen Bereiche, die Spieleentwicklung berührt, deine Leidenschaft entdeckst und dann ist Spieleentwicklung nicht mehr das Ziel, sondern mit Technologie "spielen", und immer wieder neues lernen und ausprobieren.


----------



## LimDul (15. Jan 2021)

Java wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl, wenn es um 3D-Spiele geht. Es geht, wie man an Minecraft sieht - aber die Unterstützung in Form von Engines ist eher dünn. Das Konzept von Java mit "Abstrahiere von Hardware, kompiliere nicht in Maschinencode, sondern in Bytecode der dann zur Laufzeit interpretiert wird" ist jetzt gerade das ideale Konzept für Spiele, die oft den Anspruch haben "Reize die Hardware-Leistung soweit es geht aus". 

Zwar sind die Unterschiede zwischen Java und anderen Sprachen wie C mittlerweile deutlich kleiner als früher, weil Java auch viel aufgeholt hat und mittlerweile die zusätzlichen Schichten, die Java da reinbringt deutlich kleiner sind und Verhältnis zu dem was sowie passiert auch geringer sind.


----------



## Noahscript (16. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ja. Aber vielleicht geht dein Interesse ja auch in eine spezialisierte Richtung. Am Ende meines Wirtschaftsinformatik Bachelor Studiums habe ich mal freiwillig ein Semester an einer Computergrafik-Veranstaltung/Übung teilgenommen und das hat mich hooked! Nach dem Abschluss des WInf-Bachelors hatte ich dann meine Richtung auf Medieninformatik geändert und den Master darin gemacht. Habe es nicht bereut. Auch wenn ich beruflich den Schritt Richtung Computergrafik/Spiele nicht eingegangen bin, ist Computergrafik bis heute noch ein leidenschaftliches Hobby von mir.
> Also, es kann sehr wohl sein, dass du einfach in einem der sehr vielen Bereiche, die Spieleentwicklung berührt, deine Leidenschaft entdeckst und dann ist Spieleentwicklung nicht mehr das Ziel, sondern mit Technologie "spielen", und immer wieder neues lernen und ausprobieren.


Vielen Dank, dass du auch deine Erfahrung miteinbezogen hast.

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mein Stipendium ausnutzen...


----------



## coffeebean (16. Jan 2021)

Für 3D Spiele sind die Unreal Engine oder Unity denk ich am verbreitetsten. Für Sound und Graphik Assets kanns du auch immer mal bei HumbleBundle vorbeischauen. Die haben da auch oft Angebote dazu. Das ist besonders hilfreich, wenn ihr nur Programmierer seid und keine besonders gut in 3D Modellierung und Audio Dingen ist.
Als erstes Projekt würde ich mich nicht an einen GTA Klon wagen. Das kann schnell abschrecken, da das Fehlerpotenzial enorm ist. 
Für den Anfang sind Klassiker wie Space Invaders  oder ähnliches besser. Die sind recht schnell gemacht, und man kann einiges lernen.


----------

